# Your Horses



## Kite

Its quiet in here! As I'm new I thought I'd ask what horses you have, as a get to know you, or if you don't have horses, do you ride?

I have two WBxISH


----------



## Hanwombat

Hollie
A 23 year old, 14.3hh, Bright Bay, Clydesdale X TB
Owned her since 2004

Sombra
A 19 year old, 15.1hh, Bay, ex-polo pony
Owned her since 2013

Roz
A 30 year old, 14.2hh, Fleabitten grey, Arab X
Owned since 2005 and died in 2013.


----------



## toffee44

SAMBA 14.1hh welsh x Hackney 11yo.

We hack, hunt, local level bits and pieces.

Had her 3 years bought from auction, and she's engraved into my bones lol  hopefully a death do us part horse 

She says cheers


----------



## Wiz201

I go carriage driving with a 14.2 cob x with the RDA on Sundays. Very occaisonally I go out with the 13hh grey Welsh but I'm a tad heavy for him on downhill bits. This is free as I'm gradually working towards training to be an RDA instructor for carriage driving. I love those two ponies like my own sometimes.
I also get to have a volunteer group riding lesson usually twice a month with the RDA riding section, they give me a big 16hh mare to ride who is so wide she's like a rhino, but she does me good. I only pay £12.50 for 45 mins as a suggested donation.


----------



## Kite

toffee44 said:


> SAMBA 14.1hh welsh x Hackney 11yo.
> 
> IMG]


 Very smart!


----------



## Ingrid25

I wish I had a horse
I ride as much as I can and do lessons though because they are just such special and amazing animals


----------



## JJAK

Heya  
I own a pretty little welsh cross called Steve  he's 13.2 and 3 years old, 
Sadly due to personal circumstances he's out on loan. 

However I'm fortunate enough to be allowed the ride on my friends 17.3 selle francais, he's an absolute gentleman. He's 20yo but don't tell him! He still thinks he's 4!!!


----------



## Hanwombat

Aww hes lovely


----------



## Rafa

I have a 20 year old, bay, 16hh Thoroughbred called Paddy.

I don't ride any more, he's happily munching his way through a peaceful retirement!!


----------



## Wyrd

I've got 2 of own and also ride/look after my mother's 3.

Mine are:
15hh Red dun fewspot, Reg Part Bred Appaloosa mare. She's 6 and had her since she was 4 months old. 

14.3hh chestnut Arab x Welsh gelding. He's about 25 we think although could be older. He was retired at the end of 2012.

My mums 3 are:
12hh Welsh Section A grey mare, who is 21/22.

14hh Welsh Section D black mare, who is 21/22.

15.2hh HW cob/draft bay gelding, who is 21/22.


----------



## robinsons

At present i don't have any horse..but i wouldn't mind having one as i love pets!


----------



## Designerpawz

I have a 11 year old, 15.3hh Friesian mare, she can be quite hot tempered at times but I love her to pieces


----------



## Baileys Blind

I have a 19yr old American Paint Quarter Horse called Tickety Boo and a skewbald cob I called Flymo 
I loan my cob out as he's not got as big as expected but I just can't bear to part with him!!

I'm on the lookout for a ex polo pony as my QH has fallen in love with my OH and the feeling is mutual  so I need something to ride.

Ticky


Flymo


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Oenoke

Sting, my nearly 32 year old (15 May), Hann X mare, I've owned her since she was a 2 year old.


Dighty, my 24 year old (in 2 days), BWB mare, Sting's daughter.


Anmut, my 23 year old, BWB mare


----------



## tabithakat64

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

This is Fudge my 17 year old 14.3hh Welsh Cob gelding who I have owned for 10 years. We used to do dressage and showing but now we mostly hack and do the odd bit of Le Trec.


----------



## tabithakat64

This is Lady Locket, otherwise known a Noonoo.

She is a 24 year old Welsh B x Arab and she is 13.2hh.

I have owned Lady for 17 years and she was the first pony/horse I owned.

We used to do lots of jumping, some showing and dressage. Now she is semi-retired as I can't find anyone small and capable enough to ride her as she is naughty and bucks a lot. So she mostly just goes for wlaks and does teh odd bit of horse agility and le Trec in hand.

Lady was a rescue horse and she was orginally from the charity Animal ARC.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## freckles

Ive got 3 all registered Appaloosas

Freckles (Centaur Summer Storm) shes now 16 and Ive had her since she was 5 months old,










Harley (Mariola Harlequin).. 7 year old stallion, and Freckles son, so Ive had him from birth

















Ticky (Absolutely Tikityboo) shes 13 and owned her since she was 2


----------



## survey

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/NZQHZML


----------



## Idalia

We have 7 purebred Arabs and a Welsh Sec B. 
We also show a gorgeous Friesian mare for a friend.


----------



## PlatinumAlibi

Missy - 6yo dartmoor hill pony mare
Rory - 6 month old cob x dartmoor hill pony colt
Finn - 1.5yo miniature shetland gelding (on loan)


----------



## PlatinumAlibi

tabithakat64 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is Fudge my 17 year old 14.3hh Welsh Cob gelding who I have owned for 10 years. We used to do dressage and showing but now we mostly hack and do the odd bit of Le Trec.




Fudge is absolutely stunning!


----------



## AnnieMcK

Kite said:


> Its quiet in here! As I'm new I thought I'd ask what horses you have, as a get to know you, or if you don't have horses, do you ride?
> 
> I have two WBxISH


I own a 16hands geldine, called Foxy - chesnut brown! =)


----------



## AnnieMcK

platinumalibi said:


> Fudge is absolutely stunning!


waooowww he is beautiful!


----------

